# South Ridge Standard Poodles - Louisiana



## 3dogs (Nov 3, 2010)

I cannot say yeah or neigh. The website provides no real information. There are no health clearances listed, no titles that they work their dog in any specific field, no pedigree info, and I couldn't find a single "south ridge" poodle listed on Poodle Pedigree.


----------



## CharismaticMillie (Jun 16, 2010)

I searched the OFA database and cannot find any record of these dogs having any health testing.


----------



## logan0423 (Feb 13, 2013)

Well bummer, based on that should I begin to look elsewhere? On the phone she mentioned some things about health testing, but it was a little over my head at the time. From our conversation, I can tell she is definitely focused on breeding quality dogs even if she hasn't taken the right avenues to prove that.

The Poodle Club of America website confused me a little bit, but I think I contacted someone who is going to email me some breeder referrals for Louisiana. I'm also open to any suggestions you guys have.


----------



## kcp1227 (Jan 25, 2013)

If you do decide to talk to her again, you can ask for copies of the dogs testing. You can also ask if she does anything to prove her dogs. I think there's a breeder on here in Louisiana.


----------



## logan0423 (Feb 13, 2013)

Yes, I have seen that there is a breeder on here from Louisiana - NOLA Standards is who I'm thinking of. I originally overlooked them because I got the impression they deal primarily, if not only, in reds. A red isn't particularly what I was looking for, but come to think of it.. I'm not real sure what color I'm looking for, haha. I guess the important thing is that they have been tested and are healthy.


----------



## kcp1227 (Jan 25, 2013)

I'm sure she would know about the breeders in your area. You might ask, even if you're not interested in a red.


----------



## CharismaticMillie (Jun 16, 2010)

I would contact Tabatha Waters of NOLA Standards and/or Maria Guerra Salpietra of Cadeau Poodles. Both are located in Louisiana and have worked together.

NOLA Standards - fine red standard poodles
Cadeau poodles standard poodle and poodle products - Home

It can be hard, as a pet owner, to sort through the good and the bad. It's great that you are doing your research.  I can assure you that Tabatha and Maria are both responsible breeders that can help you find another responsible breeder even if they do not have something for you.


----------



## Apres Argent (Aug 9, 2010)

I think NOLA is in Louisiana. 

NOLA Standards - fine red standard poodles


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

If you are in Louisiana, you would be remiss not to contact Tabatha or Maria. I believe Maria breeds blacks, so between NOLA and Cadeau, you have all the colours covered but white and brown.


----------



## outwest (May 1, 2011)

Doesn't NOLA have blue and apricot in addition to reds?


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

Yes she does.


----------



## logan0423 (Feb 13, 2013)

Thanks for all the help and information you guys have provided! I'll definitely be contacting these breeders for more information.

My wife and I are trying to make the wise decision and wait a year or so before purchasing a puppy - hoping to be in our own home with a little more room - but it's hard to keep from getting too excited and jump the gun when looking at all these great standards!


----------



## NOLA Standards (Apr 11, 2010)

Thanks, all, for the referrals.

Between Maria and I we are active in 6 Kennel Clubs, including Creole Poodle Club and Maria works with Parish Rescue and we both work with Sharla at Creole Poodle Rescue.

If a breeder is active in the breed, in Louisiana, we usually know them. 


Tabatha 
NOLA Standards


----------



## katbrat (May 8, 2011)

"I originally overlooked them because I got the impression they deal primarily, if not only, in reds. A red isn't particularly what I was looking for, but come to think of it.. I'm not real sure what color I'm looking for, haha. I guess the important thing is that they have been tested and are healthy."
Good luck on your spoo search! I was dead set against a white and you can see by my avitar that is exactly what we have! I have figured out, that for me it's not about the color, it's about much more.


----------

